# Lost four adored bunnies in 2 weeks



## Bunny Mum (Feb 13, 2008)

RIP Flo (Mother) Thunder (Father) Sons Bruce and Mia. (Dwarflops)

Suddenly and sadly to myxomatosis within 2 weeks of each other.

A painful and sad way to go. We would have done anything to have you still with us.

Lovingly missed by Dory (remaining brother) andHuman family Trish,Gez,Harri and Max

May you all be doing continous binkys in heaven, we miss you.

:angelandbunny:


----------



## ra7751 (Feb 13, 2008)

:rainbow:Binky free little angels.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry Bunny mum...so so verysorry 

Something really needs to be done here in Australia about getting that vaccine!!

I worry about my bunnies so much.

Sleep peacefully little one's

Cherylink iris:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your losses.

RIP sweeties:rainbow:


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm sorry Binky free precious buns...


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your losses. You must be devastated.

Peg


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 13, 2008)

How very sad for you and your family. May they live in your hearts forever.


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 13, 2008)

:sad:

I'm so sorry....

:rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2008)

This isso sad, I am so sorry for the loss of all your babies.

Binky Free at the Bridge Little Ones.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your losses. This is so devastating.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 14, 2008)

This is so horrible! So many little souls lost together, for no reason! I'm so mad at your government! These are not pests to be eliminated, these are family members, for God's sake! I can't accept there's no solution for pet owners and that you just have to live crossing your fingers that it doesn't happen to you!

This shouldn't have happened, I'm awfully sorry for your losses, four angels in just a few days...

Marietta


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am sorry to hear of your losses.


----------



## b24karrot (Feb 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for you....:in tears:


Binky free little ones at the bridge :rainbow:


----------



## f_j (Feb 16, 2008)

This is such a tragedy, I'm so very sorry. Rest in peace little ones :rainbow:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't imagine what you and your family must be going through right now. Please know that you are thought of with love and prayers.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 16, 2008)

We have you in our thoughts & prayers as well, and are so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Mikoli (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry for your losses.

If you have any bunnies left over, now is the time to quarentine them from any bunnies that may possibly have the virus. It seems hard, but you don't want to lose any more.

:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 17, 2008)

This is so tragic. I am so very sorry that you lost all your babies, and all because you aren't allowed the vaccine. I Thank God we have it here in the UK - I have seen so many wild rabbits suffering with myxi - it is a truly horrible disease 

Jan


----------



## momofmany (Feb 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry that you lost your babies. :sosad:bigtears::group:


----------



## wordstoasong (Feb 17, 2008)

sorry for you loss. -hugs-


----------



## Bunny Mum (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for your kindness.

I know many of you have lost buns also and know how devastating it can be.

On the upside Dory our remaining bunny is doing really well and showing no signs of myxo.

Thanks again for your wonderful support:big kiss:


----------



## momofmany (Feb 26, 2008)

I am glad Dory is doing well. I hope she continues to do so. 

However, I want to say how sorry I am for the loss of your other 4 buns. It must be a difficult, difficult time for you. Take care of yourself and Dory.


----------

